# Clothing choice for herbicide/pesticide/growth reg



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

What are you guys wearing when you apply your chemicals? I have heard gortex type pants or tyvek pants and some type of rubber boot.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Shorts and old tennis shoes for me. I don't tend to get to concerned about this though.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I should wear long pants and shirt with rubber boots and gloves. But, sometimes it's spur of the moment and I'm in shorts and sandals holding my breath when the wind blows :lol:


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

LOL! I'm usually along the same lines as Spammage and pennstater2005.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

T shirt, shorts and athletic shoes for me too!!! I'm not all that concerned with it as I only spray every so often and it's not for a really long time. I rarely ever wear eye protection either as I sweat a lot and it drips off my head and onto the glasses so it prevents me from seeing.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Are you guys spraying out infront as you walk or out to the side?


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Usually long pants, t-shirt, and rubber boots and gloves. But every so often it's a quick go in shorts and sneakers.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

I mainly spot spray as needed. I spray to the side or back up if I'm covering a wider area. I don't walk through a sprayed area.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

In front here. I do have one caveat - I don't spray if the wind is at 10 mph+. I don't like to hold my breath. :no:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Are you guys spraying out infront as you walk or out to the side?


I have my Franken-Sprayer-Mate I use, so out front I guess.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I never take it into consideration. It's just whatever I have on. I usually use a pull behind sprayer so it's 6' behind me.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Personally, I use long pants and wear the traditional L.L. Bean boot. What can I say, I'm a Mainah at heart!










The ones I wear aren't quite as big as the one at the L.L. Bean Factory Store above...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Personally, I use long pants and wear the traditional L.L. Bean boot. What can I say, I'm a Mainah at heart!


paul_bunyon-n-nancy :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Shorts and flip flops usually. I won't do it if it's windy and I try to do my pest control and herbicides on the same day to get my dose in all together.

I do shower afterwards and don't eat or try to touch my junk until then.

That said- I'm a chemist at work and I deal with way worse stuff so I appreciate people using proper PPE and being safe but in many cases it's overboard.

I do however ensure my pets and children stay off the grass until dry or watered in and tend to do it all in the evenings to avoid them being exposed.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys spraying out infront as you walk or out to the side?
> ...


I'm using a backpack so this doesn't apply to me, but do you just walk on what you are spraying? It may seem silly, but I don't want to walk on it :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I'm using a backpack so this doesn't apply to me, but do you just walk on what you are spraying? It may seem silly, but I don't want to walk on it :lol:


Yes, I just remind myself we're not building pianos here. 

Same when blanket spraying with a backpack - it doesn't bother me to spray ahead of where I'm walking.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using a backpack so this doesn't apply to me, but do you just walk on what you are spraying? It may seem silly, but I don't want to walk on it :lol:
> ...


I've been using blue marker though, Don't want smurf feet. I'm spraying Talstar tomorrow and am doing it without the marker to see how it goes.


----------

